# Soldiers' sacrifices worth it, Karzai tells Canada



## Yrys (22 Sep 2006)

http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2006/09/22/karzai-hill.html

Amid pomp and ceremony on Parliament Hill, Afghan President Hamid Karzai 
thanked Canada on Friday for its  financial aid to his devastated country and 
a military mission that has cost more than $2 billion and the lives of 37 Canadians.


----------



## cplcaldwell (22 Sep 2006)

Similar link at the Globe and Mail.

Isn't it interesting, given the PM's speech yesterday and this gentleman's comments today at Parliament, the silence from the Left?

All the misdirections, half truths and plain bullshite critiscisms of the left seem to have evaporated, or should I just 'watch and shoot'


----------



## KevinB (22 Sep 2006)

Never count the stupid and clueless out of a fight -- they dont know when to stop...  But they are cunning enough to knwo that fact will beat their fiction so they will hang low for a few days and them come back with more drivel once they think the Canadian public has fogotten what was said by big K and the rest.

The sad fact is that in Canada's fast food A.D.D. society a majority of Canadians will.


----------



## Juvat (22 Sep 2006)

I agree,

Why would the NDP, in face of fact and first hand accounts from the President of the country we are helping, continue their rhetoric?  I am just waiting for one of them to step out and question Karzai's ability to comment on the issue.  Don't worry, once the coast is clear of all those facts, they will come out of under their rocks and spread dissent once again.

Cheers


----------



## Haggis (22 Sep 2006)

Here's hoping that "Cut and Run" Jack Layton shows up on the Hill at noon today.  Then he will see just how many Canadians support our troops AND what they do for the world.


----------



## MPIKE (22 Sep 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> Taliban jack was saying during his interview that he met him for about 10 minutes and will meet him again in Montreal..........wtf ?


In his head it felt like 10 mins but in reality was a handshake lasting 2 seconds!  ;D


----------



## cplcaldwell (22 Sep 2006)

From Yahoo, I think this is CP, anyway shared under the Fair Dealing Provisions of the Copyright Act, RSC.



> ... In a direct rebuff to people such as NDP Leader Jack Layton who say the mission is out of whack, Karzai said Canadian efforts in Afghanistan are properly balanced between reconstruction and military support.
> 
> *The president did meet with Layton briefly Friday and has scheduled a second meeting for Saturday - this after making Canada's most prominent anti-war politician wait for days before confirming the meeting.*
> 
> ...



Complete Story on This Link

What we have here ladies and gentleman is the tale of the horse's mouth and the horse's arse....


----------



## North Star (22 Sep 2006)

That's what mt DFAIT friends calla "calculated snub".


----------



## jimb (23 Sep 2006)

Did anyone else notice that Taliban Jack did a CTV interview, in front of the Parliament buildings , AFTER the crowd had left?

 What a loser. Too cowardly to attend the CF support demo, but still wants to be thought of as relevant.

Jim B.


----------



## vonGarvin (23 Sep 2006)

Did "Lollipop" Jack Layton have his biking helmet on?

That scene was TOO MUCH when he arrived on the hill like that.


----------



## James (23 Sep 2006)

Jack Layton's just trying to create a divisive issue he can use in the next election to help separate his party from the Liberals. It's just sad that he's chosen this issue...  :

That first CBC link doesn't want to work for me for some reason...


----------



## tomahawk6 (23 Sep 2006)

Probably because its the only issue that he has to improve the position of his party. Its unfortunate that opposition parties feel the need to score points over the coffins of Canada's war dead.


----------



## scas (25 Sep 2006)

You guys should go to the NDP website. They had a woman politican do a speech for them, and she, said that the military pressence in her country was not allowong the women to do their work.

http://www.ndp.ca/page/4194

the first few lines::   Malalai Joya, the youngest member of the Afghan National Assembly, today appeared at the NDP Federal Convention in Quebec City supporting Jack Layton and the NDP's criticism of the NATO-led mission in southern Afghanistan.

Layton and his Cronies really must not have a clue as to whats what in the real world, now, or they must have crawlled out from under a rock.


----------



## DBA (26 Sep 2006)

That link to the NDP site really shows how out of touch with reality they are. The last sentence shows an amazing level of ignorance: "No nation can donate liberation to another nation." In WWII a lot of Europe and Asia was liberated from Nazi Germany and Japanese control respectively. Through the efforts of the cold war the rest of Europe was liberated from horrors of Communism in the 90's.


----------

